# Done as of July 1st



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Would actually cost me money to drive for Uber, plus I'm not going to risk my insurance company for 19 years dropping or getting a 2nd degree misdemeanor.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You're leaving a lot of money on the table


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

$100 a weekend for 15 hours of work? I'll chance it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're leaving a lot of money on the table


Florida rates are among the lowest in the nation.

$100 in 15 hours is at least 200 miles driven, 35c a mile in costs leaves you $30 in profit. 20c a mile is $60 in profit.

These are not unreasonable "real" estimates for what extra miles driven costs.


----------



## Anvee (Sep 22, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Florida rates are among the lowest in the nation.
> 
> $100 in 15 hours is at least 200 miles driven, 35c a mile in costs leaves you $30 in profit. 20c a mile is $60 in profit.
> 
> These are not unreasonable "real" estimates for what extra miles driven costs.


If you add the accumulated dead miles as well, you're making next to nothing with those rates.


----------

